# Going to adopt



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there! My birthday's coming up soon and my boyfriend knows I ADORE cats, especially kittens, particularly when they're from a rescue shelter. There's nothing more gratifying that rescuing some poor abandoned little mite and giving it a loving, caring home.

My current cat Molly was a feral cat and has flourished while she's been with me, and now stands taller than her siblings and her mother.

BUT, I understand that introducing new kittens to a home with a cat can be difficult and should be handled carefully.

So this is what I've found out, but please tell me if I've got any of this wrong, so both Molly and the new kittens are safe.

A room needs to be assigned that is safe, has hiding spaces and has a litter tray and food and water bowls. When the kitten(s) arrive, put them in the room. *I don't know whether to leave the door open a little bit or close it. Please help with this bit.* Feed the kittens 3 times a day, talk to them while putting food out so they get used to me and my voice. After the first three days, try and tempt them out with toys/treats, but don't rush them and don't shout, stay calm, relaxed and don't overstay my welcome. Keep repeating trust exercises (toys/treats) until kittens trust me.

Only thing is, I'm not sure how to safely introduce Molly to the new arrivals. I read that I should give her lots of fuss so she knows that I'll still love her just as much.

Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello & welcome! There has been a lot of advice in the past on this subject - suggest you search the forums to find the threads. I would give you the links but am just signing off now (sorry ) Maybe someone else can help? Only thing I would add to your post is maybe using a feliway diffuser in the kitten's room. Also, I would leave the door shut initially. Good luck x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

When were you thinking of adopting kittens.It is a lovely idea but is Molly not the cat that you think is pregnant,but not sure when she's due.It would surely be better to wait until either she has had her kittens and keep one/two of them,or if she isnt pregnant wait until she is spayed and completely recovered.Sorry if I have got this wrong.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

No you're right, Molly is the cat I thought was pregnant, but have established that she isn't. I will be taking her to the vet to make absolutely sure though.

I was thinking of adopting them during or after Easter, by which time Molls will be spayed and recovered.

Kiwi, I'll have a hunt for those threads. I read one about buying a kitten, but I couldn't find anything about introducing a kitten to an older cat. I'll have another look.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> No you're right, Molly is the cat I thought was pregnant, but have established that she isn't. I will be taking her to the vet to make absolutely sure though.
> 
> I was thinking of adopting them during or after Easter, by which time Molls will be spayed and recovered.
> 
> Kiwi, I'll have a hunt for those threads. I read one about buying a kitten, but *I couldn't find anything about introducing a kitten to an older cat. I'll have another look*.


You might find this link useful 
Living Together - Introducing a New Cat


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks buffie, that's a great help!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Hi there! My birthday's coming up soon and my boyfriend knows I ADORE cats, especially kittens, particularly when they're from a rescue shelter. There's nothing more gratifying that rescuing some poor abandoned little mite and giving it a loving, caring home.
> 
> My current cat Molly was a feral cat and has flourished while she's been with me, and now stands taller than her siblings and her mother.
> 
> ...


Please be sure that if you get kittens that you are ready to devote the next 20 years or so of your life to their care. They are not kittens for long but the real joy is seeing them develop throughout their lives. A forever home is needed.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

They'll always have a forever home with me. I gave a forever home to my Molly and here she'll stay. She's even moving house with me next year! Rest assured, the kittens will never be abandoned while they're with me.


----------

